# ATI Radeon 9550GT



## monsteromen (Nov 1, 2006)

can any1 tell me something bout this card because i'm planning to buy it?  is it good?


----------



## martyvice (Nov 1, 2006)

It is majorly outdated

What is your price range and I will try to find you the best card for that price.


----------



## monsteromen (Nov 1, 2006)

$60-70 dollars is my price range i'm looking for AGP slot a card for occasional gaming but not for high end games like doom or halflife


----------



## PC eye (Nov 1, 2006)

ATI updates no longer run on that or the 9550SE 256mb model. You can look over the details on that one at http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat=34&prod_id=21234

 The following links are a little closer to home for ordering a replacement or newer make and model.
http://www.hmrphil.com/classification.asp?er=1&pg=1&class=COMPART

http://trade.indiamart.com/offer/computer-hardware/computer-hardware/buy.html

http://www.hardwarezone.com.ph/priceguide/priceguide.php?id=234&Submit=Go


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 1, 2006)

You can get the 9800pro
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814195027


----------



## maroon1 (Nov 1, 2006)

or 6600GT for $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814140048

6600GT can outperform any ATI 9xxx series


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 1, 2006)

PC eye said:


> ATI updates no longer run on that or the 9550SE 256mb model. You can look over the details on that one at http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat=34&prod_id=21234
> 
> The following links are a little closer to home for ordering a replacement or newer make and model.
> http://www.hmrphil.com/classification.asp?er=1&pg=1&class=COMPART
> ...


 
Yes they do! Its just the 9250 and back!

*Products Supported:* 

Radeon® X1950 XTX
Radeon® X1900 series
Radeon® X1800 series
Radeon® X1600 series
Radeon® X1300 series
Radeon® X850 series
Radeon® X800 series
Radeon® X700 series
Radeon® X600 series

Radeon® X550 series
Radeon® X300 series
Radeon® 9800 series
Radeon® 9700 series
Radeon® 9600 series
Radeon® 9650 series
Radeon® 9550 series
Radeon® 9500 series
NOTE: ATI All-in-Wonder® variants based on the above are also supported.  *Not Supported:* (To download drivers for unsupported products, please click below) 
Radeon® 9250 series 
Radeon® 9200 series 
Radeon® 9000 series 
Radeon® 8500 series 

Radeon® 7500 series 
Radeon® 7200 series 
Radeon® 7000 series


----------



## JSquier (Nov 1, 2006)

I would go for the 6600GT. I saw a big improvement between those two cards.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 2, 2006)

The Catalyst won't run well after the 6.1 update on the 95xx series cards if you plan on gaming it all. The drivers only option will continue upto the latest. It won't take long before the entire 9xxx line is no longer supported. This is why moving upto an X1600 model card will keep you going longer before moving into PCI-E. You want to go forward not backward when choosing.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 2, 2006)

PC eye said:


> The Catalyst won't run well after the 6.1 update on the 95xx series cards if you plan on gaming it all. The drivers only option will continue upto the latest. It won't take long before the entire 9xxx line is no longer supported. This is why moving upto an X1600 model card will keep you going longer before moving into PCI-E. You want to go forward not backward when choosing.



ATI states that any video card which is at or below the 9250 doesn't support the new drivers, and you must use Catalyst 6.5 or lower.  It doesn't say anything about the 9550.


----------



## mcyi9ky2 (Nov 2, 2006)

well first...you live in Philippines...so i dont know what you can buy with $60~70....as hardware price is different from country to country...

however, i wouldnt suggest you to get 9550GT....because it is really out of date.....

like other people said...6600gt agp would be a good choice...but if it is over your budget too much (it is always about money ~.~)....consider 6600...it still better than 9550gt, especially if you planning to use it for a while....i wouldnt recommend 9550gt personally.

p.s. although you said you do not play high end games like doom3...but you never know ....when the time comes...6600 still can make these games playable i believe


----------



## PC eye (Nov 3, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];477761 said:
			
		

> ATI states that any video card which is at or below the 9250 doesn't support the new drivers, and you must use Catalyst 6.5 or lower. It doesn't say anything about the 9550.


 
 I ran the 9550SE on the last build. That was the 256mb model and went through the newer Cat.s to find out which ones would or wouldn't work. I went back after the 5.11 Control Panel after running the Cat 6.5. The 9550s have the 9600 model chip in them. At this point you would want to go with the AGP version of the Radeon X1300 and X1600 Pro or newer for gaming. The X850 was a great one for gaming.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2006)

PC eye said:


> I ran the 9550SE on the last build. That was the 256mb model and went through the newer Cat.s to find out which ones would or wouldn't work. I went back after the 5.11 Control Panel after running the Cat 6.5. The 9550s have the 9600 model chip in them. At this point you would want to go with the AGP version of the Radeon X1300 and X1600 Pro or newer for gaming. The X850 was a great one for gaming.


 
Gibberish-it still supports the 9550


----------



## PC eye (Nov 3, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> Gibberish-it still supports the 9550


 
 The Catalyst especially the ones following the 5.4 or 5.5 version were noted for causing problems while gaming. Upon getting into the Catalyst 6X line of updates that became even more evident on the 9550 model used in the old case here. I was fortunately able to grab the last 5.11 control panel for running HL2, SoF II, and some others without problems.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2006)

PC eye said:


> ATI updates no longer run on that or the 9550SE 256mb model.


 
You run in circles around and around a misstatement


----------



## PC eye (Nov 3, 2006)

StrangleHold said:


> You run in circles around and around a misstatement


 
You are the only one surrounding a misstatement.  Even ATI support would refer you to an older Catalyst version when problems were seen with some cards.


----------

